# Paramedic Colleges / Institutions



## russ899 (Mar 1, 2008)

I am looking for Paramedic Colleges / Institutions that offer Accelerated Paramedic Courses.

I understand that this is a very sore / debateable point, with series of why’s and why not’s.

Very willing to comply to the requirements, sit the exams, clinical, field work etc., but for me time is limited hence I am looking for an institution that offers the courses.   My aim is to possibly register with the relevant bodies where possible after completion.

Currently a practicing ALS in South Africa.  I have been practicing since 1983 in both the military and civilian fields and have qualified in both.
I am currently on contract practicing in Iraq

I have qualified in the following:
BLS,  ILS,  ALS Paramedic
BATLS & BARTS (Battle Advanced Trauma Life Support & Battle Advanced Resuscitation Trauma Skills)
BATLS & BARTS  Instructor
PHTLS,  ACLS,  PALS / APLS,  CPR Instructor
FMA (Flight Medical Attendant)
DTMA (Diagnosis and Treatment of Minor Ailments)
DECA (Dive Emergency Care Attendant)
ATLS (Attendee) 

Several additional related Fire and Rescue Courses 

I have several thousand hours in the classroom, clinical, field, road, ER, and theatre.  Its a way of life.


----------



## pumper12fireman (Mar 1, 2008)

There's one in Kansas City, Missouri...Penn Valley community college. They just started a 6 month (including clinicals) program. Not sure if they're going to continue it, as a lot of students are failing due to the quick pace..


----------



## Keith (Mar 1, 2008)

If your interested in comming up to Massachusetts, I am currently a student through NCTI, its a 7 month program, and I'm not gonna lie, its pretty damn hardcore. They are enrolling for September, check out the link...

http://www.ncti-online.com/northeastregion/emt-paramedic.shtml


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 2, 2008)

The EMS education center that I'm taking my EMT-B course through offers a 6-month paramedic course that I've heard is good, but pretty rigorous. I'm very happy with the organization... the teachers are extremely enthusiastic and experienced. We also have a really nice facility with 6-10 rooms that are made up to be like bathrooms, living rooms, bars, etc for scenarios, an indoor simulation ambulance, a real, driveable training ambulance, and extensive clinicals at several great facilities including a busy trauma 1. 

HealthONE EMS

This is in the Denver Metro Area of Colorado, by the way.


----------



## russ899 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you to the responses, much appreciated.  

Nothing like hard work, as nothing comes free or easily.

I will look into any and every option that is available.

Please tell me according to what I have read is it a requirement / pre-requisite that I complete an EMT-B first, or can I challenge the exams and standards requirements before I can start the Accelerated Paramedic Program

After passing and completion of the EMT-P what is required of me to register with NREMT.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 3, 2008)

I do wonder what your long term goals are? With all of those credentials or CEU courses, what your foundation of license is? 

I will forewarn you many companies and other educational institutions are quite aware of "shake and bake" programs. Part of the passage is allowing time to absorb and obtain clinical time. The reason accelerated college programs are not thought as academia as others. 

I recommend that you take an traditional course, as one that have attempted an accelerated type program (not EMS) you will pay for it later on, either clinically or professionally. It is much easier to go the extra semester or two. 

R/r 911


----------



## russ899 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you for the advice and insite.

Well long term goals are to continue with international EMS contracts, as i am currently on as a Paramedic

I wish to gain additional qualification to my Paramedic qualification as an EMT-P.  My licence is on par with the EMT-P. 

I have seen your comments about the "shake and bake" programs,  and they are much appreciated. However I believe that I have served the time academically, clinically and in the field, still hit the books and keep very current.
We use the same books and references as in the USA.

For me time is important, hence Im looking at the Accelerated program.


----------



## backinboston (Mar 4, 2008)

*question to kieth*

I am also in the mass area and I thought NCTI was around 1 1/2 yrs.

Are you just talking about class or about the whole program.

Most accellerated programs you will have your licence in less than a year from the start of the program


----------

